# Need inspiration.



## kelly-anne (Aug 23, 2008)

Have big pot of chicken stock preparing on the hob this evening that I'm making from left overs.
Any one wish to share they're own use for chicken stock?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 23, 2008)

Personally, I like to make some sort of soup with it.  

One of my favorite chicken soups has all the standards in it i.e., carrots, onion, celery, but I also like to add cauliflower, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, corn, and green beans.


----------



## jkath (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey, we're thinking alike - I just told dh that even though the weather's hot (high 90s) I'm making chicken soup tomorrow. I just use green onions, garlic, chicken, s&p, carrots, celery, potatoes, parsnip, a little curry spice, and whatever herbs I'm growing get thrown in. (especially lots of italian parsley)

Other things with homemade chicken stock...I like to use it to cook my egg noodles in, so they are extra tasty. Then I cut the chicken into small pieces, and plate. The stock gets some butter, flour, cream, & pepper to make a chicken gravy to put over the noodles.

I also cook wild rice in chicken stock and feed it to my doggie whenever she's got a tummy ache (works every time!)


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 23, 2008)

AND, don't forget you can cook couscous in it or tabbouleh.  I use it for French Onion Soup too - use half chicken stock and half beef stock with a bit of Port and Burgundy thrown in - maybe just 1/4 cup each for pretty big stockpot full.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 23, 2008)

Greek lemon soup


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 23, 2008)

Chicken Stock Uses:

1. Soups: Chicken Noodle Soup
              Chicken with Rice Soup
              Chicken with Barley Soup
              Chicken & Dumpling Soup
              Hot & Sour Soup
              Egg-Drop Soup
              Cream of Chicken Soup
2. Rice Pilaf cooked in Chicken Stock/Broth
3. Risoto made with Chicken Stock/Broth
4. Pineapple Sweet & Sour Sauce started with Chicken Stock/Broth
5. Spagheti Noodles cooked in Chicken Stock/Broth with mushrooms and onions
6. Chicken Gravy
7. Veloute' Sauce
8. Use Chicken Stock/Broth in place of dairy products in mashed potatoes
9. a good steaming cup of chicken stock/broth with a bit of chives and pepper
10. Rotini cooked in Stock/broth and mixed with brocoli (sp) and butter 
11. Chill and use the resultant aspic as a garnish for other, complimentary foods.

That should give you a few ideas to play with.  In a short time, other members will add their ideas and you will have more than you know what to do with.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs (Aug 23, 2008)

veloute.


----------



## hainguyen (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree with some of the above posters.  Chicken soup seems to be on the order!


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 6, 2008)

Did chicken soup just yesterday. I used KE's usual suspects plus some barley and egg noodles.
If you buy whole chicken and cut it yourself, chicken soup is tasty and inexpensive. Just save the backs, necks, etc...


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 6, 2008)

ahh Chicken Stock  

how I love thee,
Let me count the ways....

What Dont I use it for,

soups, Rice type cooking, seafood, base of shrimp stock, mussels, deglazing the list goes on and on.


----------



## Mama (Oct 6, 2008)

Chicken and dumplins' and the weather is perfect for it!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 6, 2008)

Risotto.

Or divide it up and add it to various pan sauces.


----------

